

How To Hack Conferences and Meetups - frankdenbow
http://frankdenbow.tumblr.com/post/6296995192/how-to-hack-conferences-and-meetups

======
Cblinks
Great Post! It's funny you mentioned the Startup Weekend because I just came
from one in Durham, NC and instead of paying to be apart of the conference; I
decided to volunteer. Based on my experience, I feel that volunteering at
those types of events is the best way to meet people because your not burdened
with staying in one place and working on one idea.

~~~
frankdenbow
Definitely agree. I am actually wearing my Startup Weekend jacket right now (I
help with NYC) and I got started volunteering. There is a limit on this, but
if there is room, I would highly recommend getting involved with this
organization.

------
zachgoodman
I'd add: get to know the organizer(s). They know all the
speakers/panelists/presenters. Warm introduction city.

~~~
frankdenbow
Yep, and when you find ways to volunteer, you help increase the value of the
ecosystem for everyone

